# Recommendations for Breeders in Ontario



## Rallyfree201 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello,

I’m looking for breeder recommendations within a 3 hour radius of Hamilton Ontario. I’ve been reading a lot on this forum and I thought I was heading in the right direction of which type of GSD but now I’m not so sure. 

My main concerns are temperament and health. Currently I own an almost 4yr old male Labrador who I’ve been training & competing with in RallyFree & Treibball, i would like to do the same with this dog. I’m also a shift worker now...when I work night shift, I do sleep all day and don’t always have time to tire a dog out. 

I have had good & bad experiences with the breed and my first dog was a GSD cross who was a lot like my current Labrador (easy going, friendly, didn’t need to tire him out). 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated as far as breeders go. I’m also looking for feedback on if this breed is right for me based on my lifestyle and what I’m looking for in a dog. If there is anything else that you need to know about myself in order to decide if this breed is right for me, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.
Honestly, in situations such as yours, it seems that you can provide a great home for a dog however the lifestyle and traits that you describe are not those typical of a well bred GSD. Any recommendation you receive here will likely be that of a reputable breeder whose goal is producing pups with traits closer to the GSD standard.
If you’d be open to a rescue, that would be my suggestion... get a pup or young dog with the temperament you desire, without supporting a backyard breeder supplying “watered down” versions to satisfy the pet market.

I’ve had 4 rescued GSD - positive experiences with them all.


----------



## Rallyfree201 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi,

Thank you for the feedback. I’m really hesistant to go the Rescue route, most places won’t approve me as my backyard is not fenced in yet. 

I’ve seen a few suggestions for an American show line dog as far as temperament goes for what I’m wanting. I don’t mind a dog that is aloof with strangers, as long as they don’t show any aggression towards them. The GSD that I walk is a bit aloof with me but never aggressive. Even after walking him for over a year, he is strictly business with me, knows I’m there to walk him and that’s that...he’s never excited to see me. LOL


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I think a well bred American show line could be a great choice for you. Just be very honest with the breeder about your lifestyle and what you want in a dog. Ideally you would find a breeder that picks the puppy for the families and doesn't allow people to pick their own puppies.

Maybe a mod could change the title of this thread to "Show Line Breeders in Ontario." If you narrow it down you may get more responses.

For what it's worth, I gave up on considering getting a rescue. No rescues gave me the time of day. Their expectations have been exceedingly high. They somehow think that an owner with a fenced backyard is automatically a better owner than someone that is home 24/7 and can devote mass amounts of time to their dog, just because at the time I did not have a yard. Oh well.


----------



## Rallyfree201 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi,

I was headed in the American show line direction. Then I had read some posts about the German show lines being suitable as well and healthier than the American ones. 

There’s a lot of info out there and I want to make the best possible choice, even if that choice ends up being going with a different breed of dog.


----------



## Rallyfree201 (Jan 30, 2018)

I forgot to mention that a lot of the reading I have been doing on here was from threads that are quite a few years old, around 2010-2013, so I'm looking to get some updated info.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm in Kitchener and a member of the KW GSD club. Check out the website for local breeders and if you would like to meet some of the dogs from local breeders we do meet up every Sunday. 

Lots of local recommended breeders have dogs in our club. Most do sports or conpetite in some venue.

[email protected]


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

Sounds like an American showline is what would be best suited for you, as others have said.
The only breeder I know in Ontario that breeds healthy dogs with good temperament and such that are highly recommended is Sanhedrin, from the website it looks as though they haven't updated it in a few years but they could still be breeding, i'm not fully sure though. Maybe send over an email to them to check if they are still breeding and if not, if they know anyone else in Ontario that they could recommend to you. 

Sanhedrin - Home


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

If you were looking for a easy going sweet dog that does not need to be tired out I would suggest a King Charles. They are incredibly easy going can be aloof with strangers and just easy and super smart. 

I have male asl -strong willed and a amazing dog I worked a lot with him he is no lab lol! My heart dog. Needs exercise and to be kept busy. Germans shepherds have all kinds of traits and temperaments regardless of the line. 

I have a wgsl who is incredibly sweet needs exercise though and needs to be kept busy. She is incredibly biddable. My 13 year old son takes her for walks by himself. A reputable breeder will be able to tell you if they have the right match or not. An older adult from a rescue may be a good option if you want a gsd. Females are a lot less intense in general in my experience.


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

The only person I'd consider purchasing an American Showline from in Ontario would be from my old club member (IPO) Tracy (her kennel name escapes me). 

She currently has a really nice bitch Bo who is working towards her IPO titles (amount other things I'm sure). Dog is capable of being successful and I really think she will pair this girl properly as not to lose the traits she desires.

I can PM you her contact but I think she is breeding her soon-ish?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

American show lines ? Definitely Janice Armstrong Wothy of SANHEDRIN german shepherds 
who I have known for over 30 years .
She is a vet tech , breeder, competitor and professional handler.
Her lines are developed using her own stock as a base - so with a vision and plan to bring it to that long
term goal.

her limited litters are born and raised in her home and get quality care and attention.

Good looking , long lived ! , dogs that are ideal pet . They are not "working" and there
are no claims or representations that they are . 

Jan is interested in her dogs and the people who have them for the life of the dog . 

Sanhedrin - About Us


----------



## Rallyfree201 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi,

Thank you everyone for the feedback. I should clarify that for the most part, I can provide both physical and mental exercise for the dog and will be attending weekly training classes as well as practicing at home. I do want a dog that can participate in RallyFree and Treibball and has a good work ethic. 

I emailed Janice at Sanhedrin and she said her next litter isn’t until 2019 (which I’m fine waiting, I’m not in a rush). She did recommend Burgimwald Kennels and I saw they breed German show lines so I asked her about American show lines and she recommended Loretto Kennels.

I was reading more throughout this forum and still confused on which type is going to suit me the best. Temperament and the dog being able to do the stuff I mentioned above are most important. I’m not set on type or colour, just the dog that matches me the best.

Are the kennels okay with having visitors come out to see the dogs and ask questions? Even if I may not choose their kennel?

Also, I was wanting a male but read that it might not be the best due to me already having a male Labrador?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Your best to meet the dogs in person. Many showlines compete and more then capable of compete in many different sports, sars, cadaver dogs. The Kennel’s should be very welcoming you to check out there Kennel’s and show off their dogs. You would need to make an appoinment so they can set time aside to speak to you. I have had two males in the past who got along fine- different breeds. It depends on the temperament of each dog mostly. Is the other dog neutered? I can see issue if say you want to bring an intact female into the Mix in the future. The male and female are known to get along best. It is good to discuss with your breeder what would be best.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

I think you might be limiting yourself. Believe it or not, there are WL Shepherds who are laid back and Showlines that require a ton of stimulation and exercise!!

In most litters, it will run the gamut of drives and energy. 

2 males may be fine or not. Depending on the individual dogs.

I would definitely try to meet the kennel owners and see their dogs if possible. Great for you and the breeder as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Hi, I'm in Kitchener and a member of the KW GSD club. Check out the website for local breeders and if you would like to meet some of the dogs from local breeders we do meet up every Sunday.
> 
> Lots of local recommended breeders have dogs in our club. Most do sports or conpetite in some venue.
> 
> [email protected]





Elisabeth Ann Parent said:


> The only person I'd consider purchasing an American Showline from in Ontario would be from my old club member (IPO) Tracy (her kennel name escapes me).
> 
> She currently has a really nice bitch Bo who is working towards her IPO titles (amount other things I'm sure). Dog is capable of being successful and I really think she will pair this girl properly as not to lose the traits she desires.
> 
> I can PM you her contact but I think she is breeding her soon-ish?




ummmm....Lis? Why do you have two accounts???


----------



## Rallyfree201 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi gsdluvr,

I’m certainly open to Working lines, I just don’t want to end up with too much dog which is why I was looking at the other two lines instead. I know I’m within an hour or so of a few WL breeders. Any recommendations? 

My current dog is neutered, he’s quite laid back and if another dog wants to take charge, he’s happy to let them. I walk him with my friends 4 pointers who are all unneutered males and never had any issues with any of the dogs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

before you decide on anything what has your exposure to the breed been to this point?

ask Janice (Sanhedrin) where shows will take place that are close to your location.

go and see the dogs -


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

carmspack said:


> Good looking , long lived ! , dogs that are ideal pet . They are not "working" and there
> are no claims or representations that they are .
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad LOL's don't come with actual volume.


----------



## Rallyfree201 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi carmspack,

My exposure as far as purebred dogs go includes currently walking one (I do dog walking in my neighbourhood) who appears to be a German show line dog and I have been around a friend’s dog years ago at the farm I used to have. 

Unfortunately I did have a bad experience one time with a clients dog that I was walking. The first walk was fine, dog growled when I first got there but then settled. The 2nd walk the same thing and the third time the dog actually grabbed my arm but let go quickly but he kept the pressure on me staying by my arm and barking. Thankfully through my dog training, I stayed calm & neutral, opened the door to the house (we were in the garage, the owner felt it was more neutral to let him in rather than me entering the house) and told the dog firmly to go back inside, which he did but was barking the whole time. I did not have any marks as it was winter & he ended up getting a mouthful of my winter coat. I let the client go as I told him that if the dog did anything physical towards me, that would be it. He did take the dog to a trainer and updated me that he had dominant based aggression that they were working on. I’ve seen the dog out on walks and the owner still struggles to control the dog. The dog is very reactive on leash towards other dogs, but I was able to watch the signs before he got to his heightened state and stop him before he freaked out. He was fine walking with me, the problems above happened when I was at his house. This did not deter me from the breed or dogs, I know a lot of it has to do with training & what the owner puts into the dog.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Rallyfree201 said:


> Hi carmspack,
> 
> My exposure as far as purebred dogs go includes currently walking one (I do dog walking in my neighbourhood) who appears to be a German show line dog and I have been around a friend’s dog years ago at the farm I used to have.
> 
> Unfortunately I did have a bad experience one time with a clients dog that I was walking. The first walk was fine, dog growled when I first got there but then settled. The 2nd walk the same thing and the third time the dog actually grabbed my arm but let go quickly but he kept the pressure on me staying by my arm and barking. Thankfully through my dog training, I stayed calm & neutral, opened the door to the house (we were in the garage, the owner felt it was more neutral to let him in rather than me entering the house) and told the dog firmly to go back inside, which he did but was barking the whole time. I did not have any marks as it was winter & he ended up getting a mouthful of my winter coat. I let the client go as I told him that if the dog did anything physical towards me, that would be it. He did take the dog to a trainer and updated me that he had dominant based aggression that they were working on. I’ve seen the dog out on walks and the owner still struggles to control the dog. The dog is very reactive on leash towards other dogs, but I was able to watch the signs before he got to his heightened state and stop him before he freaked out. He was fine walking with me, the problems above happened when I was at his house. This did not deter me from the breed or dogs, I know a lot of it has to do with training & what the owner puts into the dog.


Wow!!! Shame on the owner to put you in danger! Glad you stayed calm and safe.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Rallyfree201 said:


> Hi carmspack,
> 
> My exposure as far as purebred dogs go includes currently walking one (I do dog walking in my neighbourhood) who appears to be a German show line dog and I have been around a friend’s dog years ago at the farm I used to have.
> 
> Unfortunately I did have a bad experience one time with a clients dog that I was walking. The first walk was fine, dog growled when I first got there but then settled. The 2nd walk the same thing and the third time the dog actually grabbed my arm but let go quickly but he kept the pressure on me staying by my arm and barking. Thankfully through my dog training, I stayed calm & neutral, opened the door to the house (we were in the garage, the owner felt it was more neutral to let him in rather than me entering the house) and told the dog firmly to go back inside, which he did but was barking the whole time. I did not have any marks as it was winter & he ended up getting a mouthful of my winter coat. I let the client go as I told him that if the dog did anything physical towards me, that would be it. He did take the dog to a trainer and updated me that he had dominant based aggression that they were working on. I’ve seen the dog out on walks and the owner still struggles to control the dog. The dog is very reactive on leash towards other dogs, but I was able to watch the signs before he got to his heightened state and stop him before he freaked out. He was fine walking with me, the problems above happened when I was at his house. This did not deter me from the breed or dogs, I know a lot of it has to do with training & what the owner puts into the dog.


But don't dismiss genetics and whats an accepted temperament in these dogs. Just in the case of this dog, it could be as simple as he's a nerve bag or at the other end of things, a dog with a stronger temperament thats not accepting of contact, control, or entering his territory when it comes to strangers. You got bit, but one reason is understandable and should probably have been expected.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I think a previous poster was referring to Tracey Jones of Safice kennels. She has been very successful at rally and obedience with her dogs and I believe just put a BH on a bitch. 
My dogs are from Hellwigg Kennel near Belleville. I have had great success with my dogs in a large variety of sport venues. From therapy dog certification to crazy idiot lure coursing and everything in between. My male is very eager to work and can keep up with the four wheeler all day but is also very laid back. My girl is very busy, she has a great off switch when needed but she is a very high energy dog. Both have rock solid temperaments and a ridiculous amount of titles in various sports (some of those titles are at the highest levels). 
Hellwigg is not due to have a pet litter any time soon I don't think, but I'd get in touch with Tracey. A lot of her dogs go back to the same dogs my dogs go back on. If she doesn't have anything she is very friendly and will likely help point you in the right direction.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I can't seem to get the site to login under my original account on my work phone/computer so had to make a new account. Kept my name to hopefully cut down the confusion.


----------

